# America World City Also Known As Phoenix World City



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

can anyone please help me with any info pictures on this propossed vessel...i am building a model of her and can not find any pictures of her i am told there are two models of her located at the 2 world city offices in the states but apart from a drawing on the net there is not much.....HELP


----------



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

still looking for help with this...please


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

This guy had a report of building on R/C groups. He may have more information.http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=719993


----------



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks for that....wonder if he ever finished it....has anyone ever seen a model of this ship


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Not heard of a model but I'm sure there is a conceptual model somewhere just to show potential investors.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Do you know where the US offices are located ?


----------



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

i know one of the world city offices is in new york...as i did email to ask they say they have models in both of there offices ...also they say they hope to announce the start of building by the end of year....really picked a hard project to build haven't i as far as finding pictures is concerned. but i love this vessel and want to do it justice


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Being only a conncept there is bound to be changes to the actual build.
Are you going to wait for the actual ship or just build her as the conceptual design?


----------



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

i am building her as her model design....do you know much about her


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

I have only seen pictures in magazines.
Did you get a hold of Greenseaships yet?


----------



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

greenseaships....who are they...by the way go to the web site for this vessel you might find it interesting http://americanflagship.com/vision


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Greenseasships is the guy on rc groups that was building a cardboard model of this vessel.


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Royal Viking, The one thing that i found the most interesting is the cost.
1.5 billion, and get this...at no cost to the American public.
Thats the biggest line of BullS**t. Everything this country does COST the american public.
I don't believe this project will ever see the water, unless it's built in China.


----------



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

well i hope she does get built even if it is china,,,,but it would be great to see america building cruise ships again.....if i was in new york i would love to go to the world city office and get some pics


----------



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

well hi again...still looking for any help anyone can give me with this model i'm building of america world city


----------



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

well hi again...still looking for any help anyone can give me with this model i'm building of america world city


----------



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

my model is comming a long well...but still looking for help


----------

